# Poll: Is TC your favorite Internet forum?



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

TC seems to have a pretty devoted community.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

You mean there are other Internet forums? What is this World Wide Web they speak of?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

TC first and only!!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been at one other forum for 15 years but I have more interest in TC even though I'm not really seeking out much unfamiliar classical music these days.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am boycotting all other Internet forums, without exception.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

What are the other forums that people use? This is the only forum I use.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It's one of my favorites but I don't spend the most time on it.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm not familiar with other forums. There's a pretty big CM community on Reddit, but I think Reddit is kinda gross so I stay away from it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

TC is about as close as I get to buying into social media culture. I rarely visit other forums - music or otherwise - and am not a member of any apart from this one.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

The one and only TC is the forum for me. I waste enough time here so why on earth would I waste more on a lesser forum. 

In the words of Richard II ‘ I wasted time, and now doth time waste me. ‘


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> The one and only TC is the forum for me. I waste enough time here so why on earth would I waste more on a lesser forum.
> 
> In the words of Richard II ' I wasted time, and now doth time waste me. '


You make a good point. I sometimes play an online scrabble game and unfortunately there is a chat facility on screen which cannot be removed or hidden - it contains some of the most puerile, petty and spiteful comments I am ever likely to see away from Faecesbook. It seems that some people really don't have anything better to do but to talk loud and say nothing.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'My favourite, but not the one I spend the most time on.'

It was hard to choose because I come and go, and like and dislike, in splurges. When I joined here in 2013, for several years I posted a great deal and took a huge interest in the membership and forum issues. That abated, but I still like it here, though I've learned to become warier. 

But from time to time I have phases of enthusiastic following other forums - maybe my Irish folk music forum, or, when Mum was alive, a forum for people with Alzheimer's and their relatives. Or there was a forum that I found which is for people in their third age - it has some great word-games, which I love, but to be honest, on the discussion threads, many of them are a bit too crabby for me!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The only one I spend more time on. There is only one other some stock-trading forum. The only topic on TC that I try to avoid is on Covid. That was enough to put me on lockdown.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

There are three other forums I spend more time on. Two on board gaming and one on classical music.

There are a few classical music forums that I participated in that no longer exist:

That Classical Thing
Bright Celia
Amazon

I used to catch all sorts of hell in the Amazon Forum. One time in the Amazon Forum members threatened to complain about me with the various groups I played with. The anti-contemporary music movement was really bad there. At one time there were no threads concerning contemporary music for about six months.

The other classical music forum I have participated in is the Magle International Music Forums. This forum is owned by the same person who owns TC.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

HenryPenfold said:


> What are the other forums that people use? This is the only forum I use.


Steve Hoffman Forum. It's very popular and it contains a lot of frivolous threads. But the archives are great for info on the best sounding vinyl or CD editions of thousands of albums. And they do have a few threads where classical or jazz fans post their current listening selections. Also the long running Progressive Ears Forum for prog rock enthusiasts. There are jazz and classical fans there too.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I was torn between favorite and not favorite but either way it is the one I spend the most time on. I think TC might become my favorite if we drop the community forum entirely, or at least make it not show when one clicks on "New Posts."


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

SixFootScowl said:


> I was torn between favorite and not favorite but either way it is the one I spend the most time on. I think TC might become my favorite if we drop the community forum entirely, or at least make it not show when one clicks on "New Posts."


Is it because you don't like Community Forum, or that you fear you like it Too Much?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> Is it because you don't like Community Forum, or that you fear you like it Too Much?


I sometimes get sucked in when I click New Posts. It is like in the old days of newspapers, you want certain information, but the papers are geared to suck you into many other articles that on the whole are a waste of time, but catch your interest. I once considered leaving TC and may have had a week or so absence, but came back trying to click only select forums but if you have to click a half dozen or more music forums ever time you come on, it gets old.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2021)

As satirical magazine Private Eye's sclerotic *Judge Pickles* would put it: _Pray tell, what is an forum?_


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I have long preferred an open-forum format . It is writer-ly . My first was MSN Philosophy , and I persisted with it unto it's final and surreal death . A singular psychedelic lunatic had the last word .But now time gets on . There has been death and more death . Likely I will not search beyond TC for another forum to join . Best wishes to it .


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

HenryPenfold said:


> What are the other forums that people use?


On most forums answering this would be a violation of the TOS. :angel:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Perhaps useful to bring this from the Talk Classical Forum rules to everyone's attention:




It is strictly prohibited to solicit traffic to any sites competing with Talk Classical in any way, including but not limited to, links in posts, signatures, profile information, PM's, VM's, eMails, IM's, or Blog pages.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm one of the voters for "My favorite, and the one I spend the most time on" - it is part of three sites that I combine as home page.

Other message boards that I frequent but far less frequent: a general topics discussion board, and a chess forum. And once in a while I check out the puzzles forum that was my favourite when I really started exploring the web around 1999 (for sheer nostalgia).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The two other forums I mentioned are not direct competitors since their main focus is not classical music.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> *Perhaps useful to bring this from the Talk Classical Forum rules to everyone's attention:
> 
> *


I will not post two other music sites I am a member of, but they are so slow, nobody would spend much time there. Hey, there is another music site run by the same person who runs TC. Is that one allowed to be mentioned?

Other than that I used to spend a lot of time at www.bobistheoilguy.com and occasionally go to www.standardshift.com. Neither of these compete with TC by any means.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

eljr said:


> On most forums answering this would be a violation of the TOS. :angel:


This surprises me. Promoting and soliciting other sites is one thing, I get that, but saying "I also use FredBloggsClassicalDiscussion' and "BigBallsBillyClassics' is quite another.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

HenryPenfold said:


> This surprises me. Promoting and soliciting other sites is one thing, I get that, but saying "I also use FredBloggsClassicalDiscussion' and "BigBallsBillyClassics' is quite another.


maybe it's allowed here, i don't know.

i do know my audio sites get pretty upset when folks do this


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Talk Classical is the only music forum that I spend time on. Classical music is not my only interest, so there are other forums where I also spend some my time.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

It is dwindling with me. There was a time I would have called it both my favorite and where I spent most of my online forum time. But that diminishes by the day. I wouldn't say I have gleaned all I can learn, but I think I have gleaned all I want to learn. And while I participate in the omnipresent "games" periodically, the more niche they get, the less interest I find I have. With my Apple Music subscription, I find I need to seek out listening advice less and less - I can just go and sample any number of recordings and decide for myself, rather than sort through recommendations here.


----------

